# Bulova Nos Ladies Lcd



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bought this one today. $125 in 1977.

That was a lot of money then.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice watch Roy.

What are those two slots for in the box either side of the watch ? I've seen them on boxes before (usually Bulova ones) & have always wondered.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think these slots were for display purposes so the retailers could slot the price ticket into them.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Roy

Dave


----------

